# ID help



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Can anyone ID this frame?
It has over the BB cable guides, a flat crown fork, and Campy dropouts. No decals on frame.
Thanks!


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Posted in the retro page too.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*with that Right side number and letter*

I'm gonna guess 1980 to 1981 (my guess is more 1980)

have never seen the G on the left, the 6 on the left means it is a size 56


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

So perhaps we believe it's a 1980 Professional road model. Anyone have info on these early Merckx? There is no confusion witt early DeRosa bikes as this has only EM and Campy stamps. Any idea how they were viewed at the time before the Corsa came out? 
Looking into color scemes and have considered the Fiame replica from the first catalog and the yellow with white panels.
Ideas, suggestions?


----------



## ShortNFast (Aug 7, 2006)

*I believe it is a 1980...*

I have a 1980 Eddy Merckx that was ID'd by Gita for me and it look very similar to what you have there. Gita could not tell me much more than that. It is also signed personally by Eddy on the top tube so its kind of special....


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice! Any pics?


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Got this e-mail back from Gita today. I can't say that I'm encouraged but hey, even the Merckx factory says they have no records. Guess I should measure the geometry as well.
It is awesome that both Gita and the Merckx people are so responsive. Kudos!

Dave,
I sent your e-mail to the Merckx factory and they could not find any
info.
They believe it is a Strada and was probably built in the mid 80's. It
appears that it was repainted to the red at some point. That is all I
have
on the frame.

Tim Pautz
Customer Service
Gita Sporting Goods
http://www.gitabike.com


----------

